# EI dosing V Off the shelf fertz



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 May 2009)

Gang@Ukaps

Has their ever been a poll in what people use - Off the shelf fertz or E.I and also poeple opinions what they think is the best to use inc. reasons why.



To the polling booths.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## zig (31 May 2009)

I'd say most are using EI method DIY ferts thats what I use personally.

For trace I use Tropica plant nutrition although I'm sure the DIY stuff is fine as well. 

All the moneybags are probably full ADA range etc 8)    more of a ghetto scaper myself


----------



## SKP1995 (31 May 2009)

Currently dosing TPN+ but switching to DIY ferts once the current bottle is empty due to costs and to allow me to make up a solution for autodosing.


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Jun 2009)

I use the salts from AE. I bought them over two years ago and haven`t used up half of them yet.

Dave.


----------



## nry (1 Jun 2009)

KN03 and KP04 dry salts mixed with water and Tropica PN for trace - I found the powdered trace clouded my water which is down to different chelators being used in the powders vs the Tropica PN bottle.


----------



## chump54 (1 Jun 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> KN03 and KP04 dry salts mixed with water and Tropica PN for trace - I found the powdered trace clouded my water which is down to different chelators being used in the powders vs the Tropica PN bottle.



I use the same, for the same reasons

edit:   oops, actually use dry salts straight into tank   

chris


----------



## Superman (1 Jun 2009)

My main tank uses EI dry salts from AE/ebay, I find on a larger scale it's easier and also cheaper.
For ease, I use TPN+ for my nano and also I generally find TPN+ in the bargain trolley at the LFS - but I'd use dry salts if/when I run out.


----------



## Themuleous (1 Jun 2009)

EI from dry powers for me, cheaper.

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (1 Jun 2009)

Hi all,i used to use dry powders but i now use tpn+,easy carbo,and tpn,and get this dosage,
tpn+ 7mls 5 days,15mls easy carbo 5 days,tpn 10mls 5 days,6th day rest,7th water change and start again,i realise its costly but it suits me, regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Jun 2009)

Hi all.

I'm trying them all     the discus tank takes home brewed All In One solution with dry salts from AE, the nano takes TPN+ (with KNO3 added   ) and I'm trying ADA Brighty ferts for the first 3 months in the optiwhite  However this will change to EI once the 3 mth supply has ran out   

Cheers
Tony


----------



## chris1004 (2 Jun 2009)

I now use full EI dosing with AE dry powders including their trace mix. Have only experienced clouding from the trace mix when I have added flourish excel at the same time, it goes in 24hrs and doesn't seem to effect the fish though.


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jun 2009)

TPN+ for me, that's all.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jun 2009)

i used TPN+ on my 60l daily, bu on my 240l i shall be using EI as it is cheaper


----------

